# Probleme mit "extensions"



## sangoch (8. März 2005)

Hallo leutz,

Ich hab grad meinen IIS fertig installiert zuzüglich einen SQL 2k Server, beides auf dem gleichen Win2003 Server.
Soweit sogut, grundsätzlich funktioniert PHP, also ich kann echo's etc. eingeben bzw. bekomme auch eine dementsprechende Ausgabe!
ich habe die extensions im Ordner: "C:\php\ext"
In der Php.ini habe ich dementsprechend den Pfad angepasst und die mssql extension auskommentiert:

Ich bekomme aber immer noch folgende Fehlermeldung: 
*Fatal error*: Call to undefined function mssql_connect() in *D:\Webapplic\App4Sys\htdocs\index.php* on line *12*

Wo muss man denn überall Einstellungen anpassen bzw. die php.ini konfigurieren

Gruss und Danke


----------



## sangoch (8. März 2005)

Hab noch was anzufügen, was ev. hilft, hier noch meine Einstellungen in der php.ini:

[MSSQL]
; Allow or prevent persistent links.
mssql.allow_persistent = On
; Maximum number of persistent links.  -1 means no limit.
mssql.max_persistent = -1
; Maximum number of links (persistent+non persistent).  -1 means no limit.
mssql.max_links = -1
; Minimum error severity to display.
mssql.min_error_severity = 10
; Minimum message severity to display.
mssql.min_message_severity = 10
; Compatability mode with old versions of PHP 3.0.
mssql.compatability_mode = Off
; Connect timeout
;mssql.connect_timeout = 5
; Query timeout
;mssql.timeout = 60
; Valid range 0 - 2147483647.  Default = 4096.
;mssql.textlimit = 4096
; Valid range 0 - 2147483647.  Default = 4096.
;mssql.textsize = 4096
; Limits the number of records in each batch.  0 = all records in one batch.
;mssql.batchsize = 0
; Specify how datetime and datetim4 columns are returned
; On => Returns data converted to SQL server settings
; Off => Returns values as YYYY-MM-DD hh:mm:ss
;mssql.datetimeconvert = On
; Use NT authentication when connecting to the server
mssql.secure_connection = Off
; Specify max number of processes. Default = 25
;mssql.max_procs = 25


----------



## nauti_lus (30. März 2005)

hat sich dein problem gelöst oder bist du noch dran?

habe da nämlich auch eins damit


----------



## CongoFX (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre alt, aber für alle die noch Probleme mit der mssql Extension haben, habe ich hier etwas gepostet hier


----------

